# How, when, where are college coaches going to watch next year's DA players?



## It won't matter later (Feb 22, 2017)

Fortunately for my family, we are escaping before the next "new thing" to come around in girls soccer as the youngest is off to play college.

It occurred to me after listening to parents of freshmen discuss their plans for the DA (parents of non-ECNL players who are now going to go straight to the DA this Spring after a season on high school varsity) with such certainty of how this "DA thingy" was going to get their daughters into college, get the promised scholarships, etc., that I never once heard any of them mention showcases, tournaments, etc.  

Is there such a structure set-up?   Are the DA clubs going to be placing teams in tournaments this summer?  Fall showcases set up ?

Feel free to educate me.  I have not been paying attention.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 22, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> Fortunately for my family, we are escaping before the next "new thing" to come around in girls soccer as the youngest is off to play college.
> 
> It occurred to me after listening to parents of freshmen discuss their plans for the DA (parents of non-ECNL players who are now going to go straight to the DA this Spring after a season on high school varsity) with such certainty of how this "DA thingy" was going to get their daughters into college, get the promised scholarships, etc., that I never once heard any of them mention showcases, tournaments, etc.
> 
> ...


Well Girls DA Kool-Aid drinkers? Besides the obvious Surf Cup and the last chance to participate this August, is there any word about Girls DA college showcases?  I don't envy parents with HS Freshmen and Sophomore DDs in the recruiting process.


----------



## Hired Gun (Feb 22, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Well Girls DA Kool-Aid drinkers? Besides the obvious Surf Cup and the last chance to participate this August, is there any word about Girls DA college showcases?  I don't envy parents with HS Freshmen and Sophomore DDs in the recruiting process.


I don't know about Kool-Aid but here are my thoughts.  I have a DD that plays on a strong South OC team.  Players and parents have talked on this subject - through our own observations close to 95 percent of the best 04s are going to DA.  This is an easier pill to swallow in this area as there are 3-4 DA clubs near bye and the 04s are in middle school and are not missing high school soccer/sports.  In addition some DA programs are free.  In these conversations I feel most want to play the best competition.   This outcome could dramatically shift if we lived in a different area AND were in high school.  Next the scholarship part.  Realistically how many club soccer games does a college coach have time to see?  Not many.  I know two college programs that strictly went with video and another by just seeing the players warm ups... With limited time and manpower are coaches going to go to a DA Academy Showcase that presumably has the "95 percent" talent pool or go to another non-DA tournament/showcase that has less fire power and half the number of quality players.  Now in NoCal it looks like many of the top clubs at this time will have ECNL as there number one top brand.  This may be true in other areas as well.  But for a SoCal soccer forum the DA showcase seems to be the best place for a college coach to view the MOST talent.  My thoughts is to go to a club that has both DA and ECNL (if you can).  If one program fizzles out you have the opportunity to go to the other program.   Are there quality players not playing DA or ECNL - of course but I think you go with the odds and go where the MOST talent is.     Also I believe on the boys side there is a DA bracket at Surf, I'm assuming if this is indeed the case the girls will also have a DA bracket down the line.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 22, 2017)

Hired Gun said:


> I don't know about Kool-Aid but here are my thoughts.  I have a DD that plays on a strong South OC team.  Players and parents have talked on this subject - through our own observations close to 95 percent of the best 04s are going to DA.  This is an easier pill to swallow in this area as there are 3-4 DA clubs near bye and the 04s are in middle school and are not missing high school soccer/sports.  In addition some DA programs are free.  In these conversations I feel most want to play the best competition.   This outcome could dramatically shift if we lived in a different area AND were in high school.  Next the scholarship part.  Realistically how many club soccer games does a college coach have time to see?  Not many.  I know two college programs that strictly went with video and another by just seeing the players warm ups... With limited time and manpower are coaches going to go to a DA Academy Showcase that presumably has the "95 percent" talent pool or go to another non-DA tournament/showcase that has less fire power and half the number of quality players.  Now in NoCal it looks like many of the top clubs at this time will have ECNL as there number one top brand.  This may be true in other areas as well.  But for a SoCal soccer forum the DA showcase seems to be the best place for a college coach to view the MOST talent.  My thoughts is to go to a club that has both DA and ECNL (if you can).  If one program fizzles out you have the opportunity to go to the other program.   Are there quality players not playing DA or ECNL - of course but I think you go with the odds and go where the MOST talent is.     Also I believe on the boys side there is a DA bracket at Surf, I'm assuming if this is indeed the case the girls will also have a DA bracket down the line.


Let's keep this simple.  The opening post asked....has there been any official news of Girls DA having college showcases?


----------



## Glen (Feb 22, 2017)

*How many games are played and how long is the Academy season? How many showcases are hosted per year?*

Each Academy team plays approximately 25-30 league games,* with an additional 6-9 games played at Showcases. *Teams that advance from the Academy Playoffs could expect to play up to an additional 3 games. The season will likely begin in September and commence with Championships in July. Clubs will break from league play for periods of rest (including inactivity due to weather), during a winter break (December/January) and/or following the end of the regular season (July).

. . .

There are no referee fees for league games, showcases or playoffs. Clubs are not charged any event or showcase fees to attend.

http://www.ussoccerda.com/girls-academy-faqs


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 22, 2017)

Glen said:


> There are no referee fees for league games, showcases or playoffs. Clubs are not charged any event or showcase fees to attend.
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/girls-academy-faqs


That's nice and all, but what we really need to know is if they provide free gatorade stations like ecnl??


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 22, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> That's nice and all, but what we really need to know is if they provide free gatorade stations like ecnl??


ROFLMAO , don't forget the free Gatorade chews and bars too.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 22, 2017)

So let's use the only available information, the boys DA.

Based on recent information, the boys DA has 1 (one) showcase a year, usually the first week in December, tied into the Nike International Friendlies, where three games are played.  The only other "showcase" is the DA playoffs, in June, when the top 32 teams in each age group engage in pool play followed by knockout rounds in July. So more than half (over 60% for those who are keeping score) of the boys DA teams get three (3) showcase games every year.  No outside competition, no additional showcases, no re-entry, limited substitutions. But on a mixed age group team with 22+ on the roster, all will surely get enough exposure in those three games.  And, there is always the U12 Futsal showcase.

Please correct this if it is wrong.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 23, 2017)

I've heard the DA pitched as less games , but "All games are meaningful and will be attended by scouts from high US soccer and College."  Of course this came straight from the mouth of a guy that looked like a big glass pitcher filled with red liquid.  But he said it with a smile!


----------



## younothat (Feb 23, 2017)

Zerodenero said:


> That's nice and all, but what we really need to know is if they provide free gatorade stations like ecnl??


For DA power-aide is a sponsor.  home teams bring the jugs, ice,water, cups and put that out with a water jug and the PA mix in another one so everybody has drinks.

There are the DA showcase and the tournaments that have DA brackets like Surf summer, Manchester city surf (memorial weekend) ,  Dallas Cup, Disney, and a bunch of others that DA teams can attend that college recruiters attend. 

There is not yet a college specific showcase for DA like ECNL but the clubs help players with the college coaches invites, info nights, id sessions, etc. but that is really not much different than what normal club's do.

There are some  DA clubs/org like Grande Academy /Real Salt Lake, Galaxy, etc on the boys side that will see the entire graduating class either have college or other pro offers.

DA games are scouted intensely by ussda scouts but not necessarily college recruiters but word does get around to them and some of them have college contacts or work for them also  in various roles.

Neither of of my kids play soccer for or strive to get a college scholarships out of it,  be careful investing too much time or $ in pay for play.

Just think about it if you took some of that $ each year from P4P and invested for them you could have your own scholarship fund for them at the end if you did that consistency say U9-U18.   College costs have risen at a rate I couldn't have not predicted but I at least I have peace of mind knowing my kids should have enough in there own scholarship acct to attend a school like UCLA for the first 2-3 years and maybe more if the market keeps going well.

Taking a college scholarship at a major D1 for sports creates a huge demand and commitment for the player & student and doesn't allow most to focus on the college education over the sports program.  My daughter for one doesn't think she can do both up to her standards at a D1 after seeing and knowing  first hand how the college girls live and go about there lives.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 23, 2017)

younothat said:


> There are the DA showcase and the tournaments that have DA brackets like Surf summer, Manchester city surf (memorial weekend) ,  Dallas Cup, Disney, and a bunch of others that DA teams can attend that college recruiters attend.
> 
> There is not yet a college specific showcase for DA like ECNL but the clubs help players with the college coaches invites, info nights, id sessions, etc. but that is really not much different than what normal club's do.
> 
> ...


Some clarification please.  Boys DA teams have been allowed to play in higher-profile invite events like Dallas Cup, but these are not DA tournaments, correct?  Are you implying that the DA teams will have the flexibility to attend outside competition, which is against the concept the DA is advocating of limited games played under international rules?  Or are you suggesting the girls DA will cut deals with Vegas, Surf, etc. and create brackets for their teams to play with DA rules?  Can you point to some of those boys DA brackets in recent southwest tournaments like Surf, Surf College, Players Showcase, etc.?  I could not find any.  

Isn't summer Surf Cup during DA mandated break?  Based on last year's results, I could not find a boys DA bracket (nor any boys DA teams, including Surf itself).  I point this out because the lack of clarity and information, and statements of how things will be for the girls DA in terms of exposure, seem to bear no resemblance to how U.S. Soccer runs the boys DA.  

Are we guessing here, or do we know?

No doubt Girls DA will have great competition, perhaps include the majority of the best players in the country, with a huge number of college-bound players.  But as Anson Dorrance made clear, their priority is not to accomodate the collegiate recruiting process.  It is to find and/or develop unicorns -- future USWNT players.


----------



## Zerodenero (Feb 23, 2017)

younothat said:


> For DA power-aide is a sponsor.  home teams bring the jugs, ice,water, cups and put that out with a water jug and the PA mix in another one so everybody has drinks.


*Wheew..... That solves that concern.*




			
				There are the DA showcase and the tournaments that have DA brackets like Surf summer said:
			
		

> *Not trying to be an "Elitest", but unless DA can match the copious amount of coaches ive seen/witnessed on the sidelines of ECNL showcase games, wheres the upside value??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## younothat (Feb 23, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> Some clarification please.  Boys DA teams have been allowed to play in higher-profile invite events like Dallas Cup, but these are not DA tournaments, correct?  Are you implying that the DA teams will have the flexibility to attend outside competition, which is against the concept the DA is advocating of limited games played under international rules?  Or are you suggesting the girls DA will cut deals with Vegas, Surf, etc. and create brackets for their teams to play with DA rules?  Can you point to some of those boys DA brackets in recent southwest tournaments like Surf, Surf College, Players Showcase, etc.?  I could not find any.
> 
> Isn't summer Surf Cup during DA mandated break?  Based on last year's results, I could not find a boys DA bracket (nor any boys DA teams, including Surf itself).  I point this out because the lack of clarity and information, and statements of how things will be for the girls DA in terms of exposure, seem to bear no resemblance to how U.S. Soccer runs the boys DA.
> 
> ...


Some tournaments have ussda specific groups/brackets and other are sanctioned for da teams.  http://surfcup.com/  both the Manchester and Summer ones have da brackets and rules..one game a day, subs, etc,  http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=51482&Gender=Boys&Age=14  and http://mancitycup.com/ if you want more info but my da player had played in those and the others below:

Yes there is some flexibility and  da teams regularly play at Dallas Cup,  Disney showcase(s), Cayman Youth Cup, Chivas MX, and other international ones as well.   DA clubs can get into other tournaments as well as long as the tournament abide by the da rules,  and your clear it with ussda before hand...normally they want to play up if the comp is not up to standard.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 23, 2017)

younothat said:


> Some tournaments have ussda specific groups/brackets and other are sanctioned for da teams.  http://surfcup.com/  both the Manchester and Summer ones have da brackets and rules..one game a day, subs, etc,  http://events.gotsport.com/events/results.aspx?EventID=51482&Gender=Boys&Age=14  and http://mancitycup.com/ if you want more info but my da player had played in those and the others below:
> 
> Yes there is some flexibility and  da teams regularly play at Dallas Cup,  Disney showcase(s), Cayman Youth Cup, Chivas MX, and other international ones as well.   DA clubs can get into other tournaments as well as long as the tournament abide by the da rules,  and your clear it with ussda before hand...normally they want to play up if the comp is not up to standard.


Thank you.  I did not look at U14, I was looking at U15-U17.  I have been told that college coaches have little interest in recruiting younger boys (relative to younger girls), and recruiting starts later.  Did the older age groups also have brackets?  Those I could not find at Surf or others, but did not look at Manchester City.


----------



## Dos Equis (Feb 23, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> Thank you.  I did not look at U14, I was looking at U15-U17.  I have been told that college coaches have little interest in recruiting younger boys (relative to younger girls), and recruiting starts later.  Did the older age groups also have brackets?  Those I could not find at Surf or others, but did not look at Manchester City.


Since the question and goal is college coach recruiting/exposure, I do not think U.S. Soccer's strategy for the U12-U14 bracket as relevant as what it does for the U15 and up, ages when recruiting occurs.


----------



## It won't matter later (Feb 23, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> Since the question and goal is college coach recruiting/exposure, I do not think U.S. Soccer's strategy for the U12-U14 bracket as relevant as what it does for the U15 and up, ages when recruiting occurs.


So, if you were a parent of a sophomore or junior in high school, and your DD wants to play in college, would you jump your daughter to DA right now?  I am just not sure I would.  Seems to me that ECNL is a safer bet for those players right now.  

5 years ago when choosing to go ECNL it was an unknown; but there was a system we understood with showcases, exposure, etc.  Not so sure I'd have that comfort level today.  And I do not believe that college coaches are going to stop going to ECNL events anytime soon.


----------



## DJB (Feb 23, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Let's keep this simple.  The opening post asked....has there been any official news of Girls DA having college showcases?


Speaking directly with a DA director last week, there will be 3 DA showcases per year (Fall, Winter, Spring) and location will vary but Florida is locked in for Dec. 17 and SoCal is a high probability for Spring or Fall.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 23, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> So, if you were a parent of a sophomore or junior in high school, and your DD wants to play in college, would you jump your daughter to DA right now?  I am just not sure I would.  Seems to me that ECNL is a safer bet for those players right now.
> 
> 5 years ago when choosing to go ECNL it was an unknown; but there was a system we understood with showcases, exposure, etc.  Not so sure I'd have that comfort level today.  And I do not believe that college coaches are going to stop going to ECNL events anytime soon.


I agree, if my DD was a HS Freshmen, Sophomore or Junior and she was already on her preferred college coaches radar.  I might have her remain playing ECNL for the last 2-3 years.  Then again, I would also have her contact the college coaches and get an idea where their heads are in regards to Girls DA vs ECNL.

If she was in middle school this Fall, I would have her play Girls DA.  The kinks should be ironed out in 2 yrs time.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 24, 2017)

Kool aid drinker here  
Middle school parent and so we are taking our "highly subsided scholarship DA offer" to play locally, four days a week at 1/4 of the cost of our previous club. Travel not included.
Great coach, lots of new girls, lots of movements.
I do not know one 03 or 04 who didn't sign with a DA and chose ECNL OVER DA. The ECNL teams will be weak for sure at 04 level. I think based on what I personally know that the local teams (Notts, Rebels) for example would be fielding a much stronger team than an ECNL. The costs are not being released for that ECNL league and a lot of parents I know would like to know how much the ECNL at the 03-04 level will be now that they are not "elite"
Older parents please help wasn't it 6-9 k?


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Kool aid drinker here
> Middle school parent and so we are taking our "highly subsided scholarship DA offer" to play locally, four days a week at 1/4 of the cost of our previous club. Travel not included.
> Great coach, lots of new girls, lots of movements.
> I do not know one 03 or 04 who didn't sign with a DA and chose ECNL OVER DA. The ECNL teams will be weak for sure at 04 level. I think based on what I personally know that the local teams (Notts, Rebels) for example would be fielding a much stronger team than an ECNL. The costs are not being released for that ECNL league and a lot of parents I know would like to know how much the ECNL at the 03-04 level will be now that they are not "elite"
> Older parents please help wasn't it 6-9 k?


My DDs ECNL fee's were $2,100 for 3 sets of uniforms, 3 days training a week and coaches per diem.  Travel was an additional 3K at the U15-17 level.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 24, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Kool aid drinker here
> Middle school parent and so we are taking our "highly subsided scholarship DA offer" to play locally, four days a week at 1/4 of the cost of our previous club. Travel not included.
> Great coach, lots of new girls, lots of movements.
> I do not know one 03 or 04 who didn't sign with a DA and chose ECNL OVER DA. The ECNL teams will be weak for sure at 04 level. I think based on what I personally know that the local teams (Notts, Rebels) for example would be fielding a much stronger team than an ECNL. The costs are not being released for that ECNL league and a lot of parents I know would like to know how much the ECNL at the 03-04 level will be now that they are not "elite"
> Older parents please help wasn't it 6-9 k?


The most that I spent was $4500 for U16 and U17 about $3700 for U15,  U14 was about $3600 including ECNL nationals in Chicago and the Nike Manchester Invitational in Portland (do they still do that?).  U10-U13 was $1900.  I think that I saw somebody post that if they saved all of that money that it would pay for 3 years at UCLA.  That is pretty false.  I spent $24k in club fees and travel for my player.  UC schools with tuition, fees, books, room and meal plan are about $27-$30k a year.  Let's assume that I got 100% return on that money over the 10 years (don't forget that the stock market crashed in 2008 and just got back above those levels in the last year) that is $48k or about a year and a half of tuition.  That doesn't even cover a year at Stanford or any out of state public or private school.  I can tell you that the money invested in club soccer in my player's case was a fraction of what her scholarship is and I am spending less for her to go to a top university than I spent per year while she was in ECNL.  FYI most of my cost for ECNL was travel.  Team fees were about $2k.  From what it seems with DA, travel will still be a cost that families will still incur although it seems that they will only be traveling once a year unless they make the playoffs.  

We will see.


----------



## younothat (Feb 24, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> The most that I spent was $4500 for U16 and U17 about $3700 for U15,  U14 was about $3600 including ECNL nationals in Chicago and the Nike Manchester Invitational in Portland (do they still do that?).  U10-U13 was $1900.  I think that I saw somebody post that if they saved all of that money that it would pay for 3 years at UCLA.  That is pretty false.  I spent $24k in club fees and travel for my player.  UC schools with tuition, fees, books, room and meal plan are about $27-$30k a year.  Let's assume that I got 100% return on that money over the 10 years (don't forget that the stock market crashed in 2008 and just got back above those levels in the last year) that is $48k or about a year and a half of tuition.  That doesn't even cover a year at Stanford or any out of state public or private school.  I can tell you that the money invested in club soccer in my player's case was a fraction of what her scholarship is and I am spending less for her to go to a top university than I spent per year while she was in ECNL.  FYI most of my cost for ECNL was travel.  Team fees were about $2k.  From what it seems with DA, travel will still be a cost that families will still incur although it seems that they will only be traveling once a year unless they make the playoffs.
> 
> We will see.


We all manage & account for  finances differently but what I said was you could make your own scholarship fund and if you invested that money wisely over a 10 year period you can have a nice amount.  In my case I'm referring to tuition fees 13k x 3 years (40k) plus books which is another 6k for those 3 years.  46k total is what I budgeted for those 3 years.   I have the other expenses covered through other means
https://www.admission.ucla.edu/prospect/budget.htm

You can pick and choose what you budget, spent, account for or not,  if you account for everything including those 3-4x weekly transportation costs for x years plus, the opportunity time you spent driving, waiting, the hotels, equipment,  medical treatments, meals, etc the true costs are much higher than what people throw out.   I'm not that detailed but I have accountant  friends that are and they typically tell me for ECNL  6-8K per year is what they really spend when you include everything not just the club fees or travel to the games.  I spent 6k in gas just in one year between my kids for example just driving them to soccer activities to give you a example.  This is one things I keep track of and I couldnt do that unless I was a entrepreneur.

You where lucky and the sports scholarship gamble paid off, but for thousands of others they might not be as fortunate and only get a fraction or nothing at all.   Taking a sports scholarship is whole another commitment and a personal choice for those students.   I didn't want my kids thinking about that sports scholarships rather I wanted them to demonstrate a high level of academic and personal achievement so they can apply for those kids of scholarships if they choose.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 24, 2017)

younothat said:


> We all manage & account for  finances differently but what I said was you could make your own scholarship fund and if you invested that money wisely over a 10 year period you can have a nice amount.  In my case I'm referring to tuition fees 13k x 3 years (40k) plus books which is another 6k for those 3 years.  46k total is what I budgeted for those 3 years.   I have the other expenses covered through other means
> https://www.admission.ucla.edu/prospect/budget.htm
> 
> You can pick and choose what you budget, spent, account for or not,  if you account for everything including those 3-4x weekly transportation costs for x years plus, the opportunity time you spent driving, waiting, the hotels, equipment,  medical treatments, meals, etc the true costs are much higher than what people throw out.   I'm not that detailed but I have accountant  friends that are and they typically tell me for ECNL  6-8K per year is what they really spend when you include everything not just the club fees or travel to the games.  I spent 6k in gas just in one year between my kids for example just driving them to soccer activities to give you a example.  This is one things I keep track of and I couldnt do that unless I was a entrepreneur.
> ...


Books and materials at UCLA for a full load are going to be more than $6k for 3 years.  If you are counting gas to take your kid to and from activities I have to ask you would you count it if you were just taking them to their friends house too?  It's all personal preference.  I am not self employed (although my spouse is) but I do keep pretty detailed records of what I spent over my daughter's 9 years of soccer and it was what I posted give or take a couple of bucks.

Regarding a scholarship being a gamble.  Maybe that's how you feel but I was 100% certain that my player was a college athlete if she wanted to be one.  Most of my family went to college on athletic scholarships for various sports so we felt pretty certain that at least genetically she capable of it and she always just assumed that she would play sports in college.  She had opportunities to play more than one sport actually but soccer is her passion (along with science).

Finally regarding academics and the college experience.  I have found that as a peer group there isn't one better at least in terms of academics than high level soccer girls.  My players club teams cumulative GPA was over a 3.6 and her college team is pretty close to that.  I haven't noticed that soccer is interfering with her college academics as she got over a 3.75 in her first semester.  A girl can have it all if they really want it and are willing to work for it.  

Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

younothat said:


> We all manage & account for  finances differently but what I said was you could make your own scholarship fund and if you invested that money wisely over a 10 year period you can have a nice amount.  In my case I'm referring to tuition fees 13k x 3 years (40k) plus books which is another 6k for those 3 years.  46k total is what I budgeted for those 3 years.   I have the other expenses covered through other means
> https://www.admission.ucla.edu/prospect/budget.htm
> 
> You can pick and choose what you budget, spent, account for or not,  if you account for everything including those 3-4x weekly transportation costs for x years plus, the opportunity time you spent driving, waiting, the hotels, equipment,  medical treatments, meals, etc the true costs are much higher than what people throw out.   I'm not that detailed but I have accountant  friends that are and they typically tell me for ECNL  6-8K per year is what they really spend when you include everything not just the club fees or travel to the games.  I spent 6k in gas just in one year between my kids for example just driving them to soccer activities to give you a example.  This is one things I keep track of and I couldnt do that unless I was a entrepreneur.
> ...


I never looked at it as an investment - it was a choice on how to spend our entertainment budget.  The return in scholarship money just enabled more entertainment.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 24, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Books and materials at UCLA for a full load are going to be more than $6k for 3 years.  If you are counting gas to take your kid to and from activities I have to ask you would you count it if you were just taking them to their friends house too?  It's all personal preference.  I am not self employed (although my spouse is) but I do keep pretty detailed records of what I spent over my daughter's 9 years of soccer and it was what I posted give or take a couple of bucks.
> 
> Regarding a scholarship being a gamble.  Maybe that's how you feel but I was 100% certain that my player was a college athlete if she wanted to be one.  Most of my family went to college on athletic scholarships for various sports so we felt pretty certain that at least genetically she capable of it and she always just assumed that she would play sports in college.  She had opportunities to play more than one sport actually but soccer is her passion (along with science).
> 
> ...


I think it was either MAP or NG who told me years ago- focus academics. If you keep that perspective then the rest falls into place. Never sacrifice one for the other. 
I know plenty of gals locally who played at "low level" teams in SD and got a full ride to Cal State schools and are very happy but they were honor students with other activities who had great scores


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 24, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I think it was either MAP or NG who told me years ago- focus academics. If you keep that perspective then the rest falls into place. Never sacrifice one for the other.
> I know plenty of gals locally who played at "low level" teams in SD and got a full ride to Cal State schools and are very happy but they were honor students with other activities who had great scores


Winner winner winner!!


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 24, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> I think it was either MAP or NG who told me years ago- focus academics. If you keep that perspective then the rest falls into place. Never sacrifice one for the other.
> I know plenty of gals locally who played at "low level" teams in SD and got a full ride to Cal State schools and are very happy but they were honor students with other activities who had great scores


Academics is important! College coaches get a nice little bonus, if their teams overall GPA hits a certain benchmark.  In some contracts almost as much as getting into the NCAA tournament.


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 24, 2017)

What percentage of scholarships are full ride, and what percentage are just 50%?


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

NoGoal said:


> Academics is important! College coaches get a nice little bonus, if their teams overall GPA hits a certain benchmark.  In some contracts almost as much as getting into the NCAA tournament.


And schools that don't meet NCAA graduation objectives risk losing scholarships and post-season eligibility, as well as bad publicity.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 24, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> What percentage of scholarships are full ride, and what percentage are just 50%?


Depends.  The average college roster is 28.  A fully funded program has 14 full scholarships to break up however they see fit.  I know that only one player on my players team has a full ride and everyone else has from zero to 80% deals.  I also want to add that most schools have additional money that can supplement athletic money.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> Depends.  The average college roster is 28.  A fully funded program has 14 full scholarships to break up however they see fit.  I know that only one player on my players team has a full ride and everyone else has from zero to 80% deals.  I also want to add that most schools have additional money that can supplement athletic money.


Any school may supplement athletic money, but they have to do it through programs that are open to all students, and they have to declare all of that money that is provided to student-athletes.  They sometimes skirt the issue with part-time jobs that are offered preferentially to student athletes, and do not declare any value to the extra tutoring that is offered to student-athletes so they can stay academically eligible.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 24, 2017)

espola said:


> Any school may supplement athletic money, but they have to do it through programs that are open to all students, and they have to declare all of that money that is provided to student-athletes.  They sometimes skirt the issue with part-time jobs that are offered preferentially to student athletes, and do not declare any value to the extra tutoring that is offered to student-athletes so they can stay academically eligible.


All I know is that there is additional money over and above athletic money.  With out players package we pay less for a top academic university than we paid for ECNL at U16/17.  Tutoring is open to all athletes and required for all freshman regardless of whether they are a scholarship player or a recruited walk on.


----------



## younothat (Feb 24, 2017)

espola said:


> I never looked at it as an investment - it was a choice on how to spend our entertainment budget.  The return in scholarship money just enabled more entertainment.


Yeah I don't either, I just lump it it too disposal income and I agree the scholarship and sponsorship $ is a nice bonus but I don't count on that or discuss with my kids. 

Both my kids play or have played for fully or partially sponsored sports teams  but we try not to accept financial help.   When there is not a choice we make sure to work to contribute somethings positive to the org, give back, or help out others not as fortunate.


----------



## espola (Feb 24, 2017)

younothat said:


> Yeah I don't either, I just lump it it too disposal income and I agree the scholarship and sponsorship $ is a nice bonus but I don't count on that or discuss with my kids.
> 
> Both my kids play or have played for fully or partially sponsored sports teams  but we try not to accept financial help.   When there is not a choice we make sure to work to contribute somethings positive to the org, give back, or help out others not as fortunate.


I just told my son that his skill would get him into a better school than his academics would.  Of course, once schools showed some interest, we leveraged the hell out of it.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's a question.  Let's say you have a kid at 15 or 16 that has worked her way on to a couple lists at great schools and soccer programs.  Now this DA thing comes along.  I'm curious what the colleges might prefer.  Should she go DA, as it is the perceived "top competition"? Or, in order to maintain HS participation, go ECNL or DAII? Curious.


----------



## NoGoal (Feb 26, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Here's a question.  Let's say you have a kid at 15 or 16 that has worked her way on to a couple lists at great schools and soccer programs.  Now this DA thing comes along.  I'm curious what the colleges might prefer.  Should she go DA, as it is the perceived "top competition"? Or, in order to maintain HS participation, go ECNL or DAII? Curious.


Have her talk to those college coaches....then she can weigh her options.  If anything don't do DAII over ECNL.


----------



## It won't matter later (Feb 26, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Here's a question.  Let's say you have a kid at 15 or 16 that has worked her way on to a couple lists at great schools and soccer programs.  Now this DA thing comes along.  I'm curious what the colleges might prefer.  Should she go DA, as it is the perceived "top competition"? Or, in order to maintain HS participation, go ECNL or DAII? Curious.


If she's playing 80-100% in ECNL; my advice would be stay put for now. It's just such an unknown and this is a key time for recruiting. Getting lost in the gap at 16 would blow.


----------



## GoWest (Apr 11, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> If she's playing 80-100% in ECNL; my advice would be stay put for now. It's just such an unknown and this is a key time for recruiting. Getting lost in the gap at 16 would blow.


I think you are absolutely right. If your DD is u16+ AND not committed, ECNL is the most organized and time-tested way to get in front of college coaches! The national events are very organized and the sidelines are filled with coaches from all levels of the college game. NAIA thru D1. US Soccer DA will "steal" what they can from the ECNL process and attempt to make it an even greater experience but for the foreseeable future, ECNL is a college coach recruitment destination.

I say if your DD (and I'm focusing on u16+ here) is committed, has the chops to make an "elite" (by elite I mean a championship contender like Michigan Hawks, Slammers, Tophat, Blues, Surf, etc) DA and actually contribute to an "elite" then I think the DA experience will provide a fresh experience.

To the specific topic "How, when, where are college coaches going to watch next year's DA players?" I would take the above approach if my DD were not committed. 2 cents worth?


----------



## GoWest (Apr 11, 2017)

GoWest said:


> I think you are absolutely right. If your DD is u16+ AND not committed, ECNL is the most organized and time-tested way to get in front of college coaches! The national events are very organized and the sidelines are filled with coaches from all levels of the college game. NAIA thru D1. US Soccer DA will "steal" what they can from the ECNL process and attempt to make it an even greater experience but for the foreseeable future, ECNL is a college coach recruitment destination.
> 
> I say if your DD (and I'm focusing on u16+ here) is committed, has the chops to make an "elite" (by elite I mean a championship contender like Michigan Hawks, Slammers, Tophat, Blues, Surf, etc) DA and actually contribute to an "elite" then I think the DA experience will provide a fresh experience.
> 
> To the specific topic "How, when, where are college coaches going to watch next year's DA players?" I would take the above approach if my DD were not committed. 2 cents worth?


As far as DA showcases, anyone have any insight to that specifically? It is my understanding that US Soccer scouts will be present at many of the DA practices, on occasion. I would assume that also college scouts might swing by for a look see as well?


----------



## gkrent (Apr 13, 2017)

GoWest said:


> As far as DA showcases, anyone have any insight to that specifically? It is my understanding that US Soccer scouts will be present at many of the DA practices, on occasion. I would assume that also college scouts might swing by for a look see as well?


Many US Soccer scouts *are* college coaches


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 13, 2017)

GoWest said:


> As far as DA showcases, anyone have any insight to that specifically? It is my understanding that US Soccer scouts will be present at many of the DA practices, on occasion. I would assume that also college scouts might swing by for a look see as well?


I have never seen any scouts at training. At games and showcases, yes. 
College coaches mostly at Showcases only.


----------



## It won't matter later (Apr 13, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I have never seen any scouts at training. At games and showcases, yes.
> College coaches mostly at Showcases only.


When are those showcases?  For a junior now, would they have to wait until December of next year to be seen at those?


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 13, 2017)

It won't matter later said:


> When are those showcases?  For a junior now, would they have to wait until December of next year to be seen at those?


I'm speaking from experience on boys side, so have no idea when girls showcases will be. On boys side it was in December in Florida and Texas or Indiana in June.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 14, 2017)

Has anyone heard more about the recruiting process for DA players?  If you live in Ventura County (or even Northern LA County) ECNL is currently not a realistic option since the nearest team will now be 85 miles away and at least 2:00 drive each way.   Have they identified what the 2-3 showcases will be?  Will coaches come to league games?  My concern is with limited showcases and the different substitution rules girls might only get a very few games in front of coaches.


----------



## shales1002 (Apr 14, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Has anyone heard more about the recruiting process for DA players?  If you live in Ventura County (or even Northern LA County) ECNL is currently not a realistic option since the nearest team will now be 85 miles away and at least 2:00 drive each way.   Have they identified what the 2-3 showcases will be?  Will coaches come to league games?  My concern is with limited showcases and the different substitution rules girls might only get a very few games in front of coaches.


For the most part it has been said December AND possibly playoffs June. If a tournament has a DA bracket (Surf/Disney/Dallas) then the team can participate. So, I would be concerned too. I'm not sure why one of the clubs in Venture didn't keep ECNL. Both dropped to do the same thing. A very odd business move in my opinion.


----------



## soccerobserver (Apr 14, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Has anyone heard more about the recruiting process for DA players?  If you live in Ventura County (or even Northern LA County) ECNL is currently not a realistic option since the nearest team will now be 85 miles away and at least 2:00 drive each way.   Have they identified what the 2-3 showcases will be?  Will coaches come to league games?  My concern is with limited showcases and the different substitution rules girls might only get a very few games in front of coaches.


SimiSF do you think the coaches at those two clubs have extensive contacts and connections with college coaches that will not change bc of a new league/platform??..My DD did not play with either of those clubs but that's what I would think looking in from the outside...


----------



## gkrent (Apr 14, 2017)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Has anyone heard more about the recruiting process for DA players?  If you live in Ventura County (or even Northern LA County) ECNL is currently not a realistic option since the nearest team will now be 85 miles away and at least 2:00 drive each way.   Have they identified what the 2-3 showcases will be?  Will coaches come to league games?  My concern is with limited showcases and the different substitution rules girls might only get a very few games in front of coaches.


If you are talking about Eagles your player will be fine recruiting-wise


----------



## younothat (Apr 15, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I have never seen any scouts at training. At games and showcases, yes.
> College coaches mostly at Showcases only.


Depends on where you play and train.   

Scouts and ussda folks show up regularly st LA galaxy training for example.   

Showcases are full of them, games depending on the team you play on;  each team gets at least 4 games minimum with evals/scouts per season plus showcase I was told.  As the season winds down there does seem to be fewer them around but in 2 seasons I would say my sons teams has scouting watching at least  30% of the games. 

There are other scouts not affiliated with ussda that attend, not sure about what the rules are there but there has been college scouts & at least a dozen foreign (German, French, English, etc)  scouts around representing teams from abroad or Mexico.   The Mexican and Canadian national teams do there share of recruiting from ussda players also. 

I don't think ussda caters to college showcases/scouts like ECNL does or they ever will but maybe they will make some adjustments to that?  

There is something else, remember ussda team(s) can get approval to play in tournaments besides they ones pre-approved or  w/ DA brackets.  If there is some college showcase that a team is interested in  they can  follow the procedure and ask ussda, might have to play a year up or something if the competition is not high enough but seen that done in the past.


----------

